# Walk behind mowers



## dzd9fy (Sep 23, 2004)

First off, love this forum, I did not realize how many people so empathicly love their tractors!!

Anyway, I have a .5 acre lot in the city with our house on it, and while it is too much to keep mowing with a little push mower, I am not convinced that it is really large enough for a tractor. With that is mind, I am looking for advice on larger walk behind mowers of around 32-36". I

s that something that people here have experience with, either good or bad, that can help me make the right decision? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to the tractorforum dzd9fy!:friends: 

I have a little less than half an acre myself. I have a Deere LT 150H 15hp. 38"rider that I use. Our ground is slightly off level and tends to bother my back and legs at times when push mowing. It cuts the mowing time down from about two hours to about 45 minutes. Sure is nice to have for those after working all day mowings and hot and humid days. This is the third year now with it and I'm very happy with it. Before that I had a Jacobsen 34" rider for about 20 years.

Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Truth be to be told, I have never owned a push mower. I have always lived in locations either overseas where I hired out help to keep the yard (Thailand, the Phillippines, and south Korea in the Air Force at the time) or when statside I always found either a farm to rent or when I owned my property I always had larger lots (1 acre was the smallest so I have always had to have something larger) I have had a Murray garden tractor that I bought in South Dakota a 13.5 HP and 38" cut and kept close to 20 years, A Craftsman for 4 years 19.5 HP and 42" cut and the JD that I have now. for trimming I have a high wheel string trimmer so I never needed a push mower.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have a gravely L two wheel tractor that I use a 30" mower deck with two blades on it set crossways. Not only is it very dependable but is so simple to maintain and gives a great cut. Just my .02 worth

Andy

p.s. it also takes lots of attachments like a snow blade and snow blower in the winter using the same engine


----------

